# Good offshore boats for a cruising couple



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I are dreaming about living the cruising lifestyle. We're currently living in Colorado where the only sailing is on mountain lakes, but we both have had some coastal cruising experience, including some bareboat chartering. We're planning to move to the East coast in a couple of years, buy a boat and do a lot of coastal sailing in preparation for our big adventure. Our ultimate goal is to take 5 years or so and do a tradewind circumnavigation. I would like some advice about what would be an appropriate monohull for this kind of trip. Our desired characteristics:

1) Length 37-43 ft
2) Solid, bluewater capability (safety first)
3) Comfortable for a liveaboard couple, with occasional visitors
4) Cost: about $150K

Some of the boats I am looking at are the Caliber 38/40, Island Packet 38, Passport 40, Slocum 43. The Caliber appears to be a well built boat, although hard to find in our price range. There seems to be a lot of used Island Packet 38's for sale from 125-175K.

Anybody have opinions about Caliber versus Island Packet for doing a circumnav? Are these boats up to the task? Is it even reasonable to hope to find a solid bluewater boat for $150K? If we bought a 15 or 20 year old boat, how much should we expect to spend to get it fitted out for world cruising?

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

A lot depends on what you expect for your money. If your budget is 150K, then realistically, you're looking at a boat you can buy for around 120K. You will need to do upgrades/refits on pretty much anything you buy.

I'll let others chime in with specific boats you could consider beyond those you list.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Like you I live in Colorado. I've always made sacrifices so others would be happy. I decided recently, to make me and my family happy. We bought a great boat, Rawson 30, in Mexico. She's an older lady, but extremely well built, and oufitted for a circumnav. I won't tell you what I paid for her, but it was a tremendous deal. We are going to have her interior refitted/upgraded. The surveyor told me that we bought the boat for about 20% of her value.

I personally like the Island Packet. When you get into their over 40's, you have the added benefit of the center cockpit and rear master. Nice if you want to have a visiting crew.

Have a great evening,
Kevin

[email protected]


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

You might consider a 1980's vintage Pacific SeaCraft Crealock 37'. Good reputation and available in your price range. An example can be seen here 1986 Pacific Seacraft Crealock 37 Cutter Rig Boat For Sale

I have never seen this particular boat or know anything about it, or for that matter have an interest in it. I did have the opportunity to sale on a similar PSC vessel and was impressed with the overall construction and sailing characteristics.

I lived in Colorado, like both of you, before moving to the VI.

Good Luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Did you get such a great deal because you bought in Mexico? I have heard that it's possible to find a good deal in Mexico, and was wondering if there's any truth to that. Did you have any worries about buying a boat outside the U.S.? did you bring it back to the U.S., or are you going to leave it in Mexico?


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

Check out a used Halberg Rassey 35 center cockpit. Maybe a little smaller than the others but they are excellent offshore boats. My uncle has an IP 38 and they are great too, but maybe a little slower and they don't point as high. They have tons of room in them though. Of course i must shamelessly plug the Southern Cross 39. Arghh they be salty old boats with tons of character  You may also want too look at the tried and true Valiant 40. Any of these boats could sail around the world with work and experience.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm completely biased, but the Passport 40 is definitely a couple's bluewater cruiser. My wife and I constantly comment on that fact on ours. It's manageable for a family of 4, it's perfect for a couple with an occasional guest. You can singlehand her when necessary (when you lead the lines aft), she drives well in a heavy sea, and she's immensely comfortable below. She has a lot of beam for her size/age which makes for a nice cockpit and a roomy interior along with slightly lower heeling angles than similar boats. They were also built fairly well and most problem areas are well documented. I'd be more than happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

On Caliber vs. Island Packet for a circumnav...I vote Caliber. It is designed for that and sails better...though the Packets are also appealing. Other boats you should consider that are within or can be close to your budget:
Tayana 37 and 42
Older Valiant 40's 
Brewer42
Petersen 44
Hylas 44
Pearson 424/422


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, you can definately get a good bluewater capable boat for $150k (or less in many instances).

Here are a few that would be on my list of bluewater boats that are 35+ feet in length and less than $150k:

Pacific Seacraft 37
Ta Shing Baba 40
Panda 38
Young Sun 35/43
Valiant 40
Cabo Rico 38
Hans Christian 38/43
Shanon 38

Many of the above also have smaller, more affordable sisterships available in the 30'-35' range.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

If you are going long-term cruising, you are going to run into some bad weather - given that, you need to be sure that you select a boat that you and your spouse can handle in a blow.
If you wonder what can happen out there, go to the *Seamanship* thread, and read the thread *Storm Tactics with a Heavy Boat*, starting on *page 7, comment #65* - it's about the gale that we just went through with Paloma (a Bristol 29.9) on an otherwise ideallic 250 mile hop from Port Isabell to Freeport. Think about that and picture you and your wife in that situation and then think about how large a boat you should really be looking at.


----------



## ronbo1 (Feb 17, 2007)

1987 Gozzard Boat For Sale

Similar to the Shannon have you considered a Gozzard 36? The above 1987 Gozzard is listed on Yachtworld for $129,000. It seems low but with your expected upgrades may fit your budget.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend one of these. Timeless seaworthy cruiser with low depreciation. 

1966 Hinckley Bermuda 40 Boat For Sale


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

FarCry said:


> You might consider a 1980's vintage Pacific SeaCraft Crealock 37'. Good reputation and available in your price range. An example can be seen here 1986 Pacific Seacraft Crealock 37 Cutter Rig Boat For Sale
> ....


A look at this listing brings an interesting point. You can find a good bluewater boat with much of the gear you will need already on her. However if you buy a boat close to your $150K budget *and then* try to outfit her with a monitor windvane, a life raft,a chartplotter, an SSB, epirb, storm sails, solar panels, wind gen, etc etc; you will eat into the budget big time. That gear alone is low estimate $30K new (which it is not on a used boat). You may need to spend a few bucks updating the gear (recertifying the life raft, rebuild kit for the windvane, new sails perhaps), but that will be nominal compared to buying and installing new gear.

You may fall in love with a boat that comes with no gear, but _only_ really really like a boat that comes loaded.... decisions decisions.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sapper's point is a very good one... outfitting a "factory" boat for bluewater is usually very expensive. Getting a boat that is pre-outfitted with most of that gear will save you a lot of money, time and effort.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow -how many CO people are there on this forum? I'm the 3rd in this thread!

We bought a Wauquiez Pretorien 35 in the Pacific Northwest. My husband moved onto her full time last summer and I have split my time between our boat and Colorado for the last almost-a-year and I move onto the boat this summer. 

We have spent the last year (and will spend the next two years...and forever) working on the boat and getting ourselves ready to cruise permanently. We leave in 2010 - although leaving may very well be cruising for a year full time in the PNW prior to heading south.


----------



## Rancho (Mar 19, 2008)

labatt said:


> I'm completely biased, but the Passport 40 is definitely a couple's bluewater cruiser. My wife and I constantly comment on that fact on ours. It's manageable for a family of 4, it's perfect for a couple with an occasional guest. You can singlehand her when necessary (when you lead the lines aft), she drives well in a heavy sea, and she's immensely comfortable below. She has a lot of beam for her size/age which makes for a nice cockpit and a roomy interior along with slightly lower heeling angles than similar boats. They were also built fairly well and most problem areas are well documented. I'd be more than happy to answer any questions you may have.


Considering your next boat I don't feel sorry for you but your Passport certainly is a lovely boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SummitSailor said:


> Did you get such a great deal because you bought in Mexico? I have heard that it's possible to find a good deal in Mexico, and was wondering if there's any truth to that. Did you have any worries about buying a boat outside the U.S.? did you bring it back to the U.S., or are you going to leave it in Mexico?


You save a lot! Most of the time boats are also w-a-y undervalued there. Some make the trip down and decide that sailings not for them and you can get some pretty good bargains. Your boat is still a documented U.S. S/V, but you can get a temporary import permit for 10 years for $50. It's really easy. And it's so cool, to know when I'm living at 7,000 ft and it's 20 below, I can hop a plan going south and be in 80 degree weather cruisin'. If you want some names or contacts I can give you a few numbers and you can check it out.


----------



## gentryd (Mar 16, 2007)

*Hans Christian 40'*

Check out the Hans Christian 40' that was listed on ebay today. Bank repo with a 79K buy now price. Looks pretty good, survey needed though.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

My opinions:

The Valiant 40 is a very well made boat with the safety first aspect, but TIGHT!! YOu need to go on board one to understand. I put the Tayana 37 in the same "boat". Well made, proven circum boat... but tight and S-L-O-W!

Caliber is well made and a nice boat. The layout either appeals or does not. I am not sure it would be the best choice for the second cabin part for occasional visitors.

I have no experience with Slocums and am not a fan of IP's.

The Passports and great and very liveable and so are the Tayana 42's. Both will fit in your price range, though the Tayana V-42 will push it if it is in good condition.

I will warn you though that the T(V)-42 is not exactly a performance boat. She seems pretty happy under motor and sail about 6kts or a bit less. I sail circleds around her. Valiants are no different.

The Pandas are really nice, but probably out of your price range. Not real performance oriented either and typically only one cabin. Not much larger than a T37 down below but incredible cabinetry and VERY comfortable. 

The Baba's may or may not have a second cabin and seem like decent boats though I have never personally sailed one. I have experience on or with most of the others above that I have commented on. We ended up picking a Tayana Vancouver 42 for mom and pop. The only comment I will say on the "safety first" part is that the captain is primarily what determines the safety, not the boat. But I am assuming since you are planning on sailing around the world, you know that??

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SummitSailor said:


> My wife and I are dreaming about living the cruising lifestyle. We're currently living in Colorado where the only sailing is on mountain lakes, but we both have had some coastal cruising experience, including some bareboat chartering. We're planning to move to the East coast in a couple of years, buy a boat and do a lot of coastal sailing in preparation for our big adventure. Our ultimate goal is to take 5 years or so and do a tradewind circumnavigation. I would like some advice about what would be an appropriate monohull for this kind of trip. Our desired characteristics:
> 
> 1) Length 37-43 ft
> 2) Solid, bluewater capability (safety first)
> ...


You would be amazed at how well the boats in Mexico are outfitted. There are some coastal cruisers, but most have everything you need and more, regarding nav and creature comforts, but not so overdone to be unnecessary.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*A really nice boat*



SummitSailor said:


> My wife and I are dreaming about living the cruising lifestyle. We're currently living in Colorado where the only sailing is on mountain lakes, but we both have had some coastal cruising experience, including some bareboat chartering. We're planning to move to the East coast in a couple of years, buy a boat and do a lot of coastal sailing in preparation for our big adventure. Our ultimate goal is to take 5 years or so and do a tradewind circumnavigation. I would like some advice about what would be an appropriate monohull for this kind of trip. Our desired characteristics:
> 
> 1) Length 37-43 ft
> 2) Solid, bluewater capability (safety first)
> ...


Here's a nice boat to consider. www dot mazmarine.com/core/listing/pl_boat_full_detail.jsp?slim=broker&boat_id=1482251&ybw=&hosturl=mazmarine&&ywo=mazmarine&&units=Feet&access=Public&listing_id=2426&url=&hosturl=mazmarine&&ywo=mazmarine&


----------

